# 

## hetmanek

Witam Was,

mam ocieplony domek od zewnatrz, ale nie mam zrobionej dobrej ilozacji pionowej, ktora to chce robic za jakies 3 lata. Jednak juz w tym roku jedno z pomieszczen w piwnicy chce przeznaczyc na pomieszczenie do pracy. Obecnie tem. w piwnicy waha sie 7-9 st.C, chcialbym aby bylo 18 st.C, ale obawiam sie, ze gdy nie ocieple scian to bede grzal i grzal, bo piwnica znaduje sie w ziemi ... Stad tez moje pytanie, czy moza ocieplic taka piwnice od wewnatrz? Wiem, ze nie powinno sie tak zrobic, ale przeciez zanim zrobie izolacje pionowa to zmarne tam albo zaplace krocie za grzanie...

----------


## invx

pierwsze co musisz zrobic to wykonac izolacje !
pozna ew. ocieplac piwnicie od srodka, ale juz po wykonaniu dobrej izolacji pionowej !. Inaczej nie ma to sensu, bedzie to tylko zrodlo problemow.

----------


## kropi

Popieram, z tego co mówił mój kierbud dobra izolacja pionowa to podstawa, jeśli tego nie zrobisz to pod tym co nakleisz od środka będą się lęgły jakieś glonogrzyby i inne paskudztwa - nie warta skórka wyprawki, już lepiej nie robić żadnej izolacji i grzać niż izolować tylko od środka.

----------


## hetmanek

Nie dopisalem wszystkiego  :sad: , domek ma izolacje pionowa bo juz stoi 30 lat. Ja poprostu chcialbym zrobic z czasem nowa izolacje pionowa. Ale obecnie lepik + papa jest. To moze po przedstawieniu tych faktow uznacie, ze moge od wewnatrz ocieplic piwnice?

----------


## kropi

Hmm... najpierw piszesz że nie ma, pote, że jest - ciężko ocenić - ptanie czy izolacja pionowa spełnia swoje zadanie, czy nie ma wilgoci od środka, czy nic nie rośnie, nie zamarza na ścianie... Nikt ci nie udzieli wiążącej odpowiedzi bez oględzin ściany - powiem jak ja bym robił - najpierw sprawna izolacja zewntrzna, potem co najmniej jeden sezon suszenia, potem izolacja wenętrzna. Pamiętaj,  że izolując od wewnątrz uniemożliwiasz suszenia ściany i zamykasz wilgoć, która tam się zadomowiła. Jeśli nie ma wilgoci to nie ma probleu, jeśli jest - sam ozumiesz...  :Roll:

----------


## sebo8877

Ja zawsze odpowiadam co jest lepiej sweter zjeść czy ubrac żeby bylo cieplej ??? - tak mawiał mój profesor ze szkoły średniej  :smile: 

Sebo8877

----------


## invx

cos nie lapie analogi miedzy swetrem a sciana   :Roll:  

jesli ta izolacja nie jest w 100% sprawna, to nie ocieplaj ! narobisz sobie klopotu.

----------


## hetmanek

ok, dzieki za info. w takim razie nie ocieplam tylko zbieram fundusze na zrobienie porzadnej ilozacji pionowej w przyszlym roku  :smile:

----------


## Seluch

Kiedyś myslalem ze izolacja od srodka to ciekawy pomysl (mieszkałem w kamienicy i niestety współlokatorzy nie chcieli ocieplac scian). 
Moj tato postanowil wykonac ocieplenie scian oraz sufitu od srodka (nad nami strych wielki jak ...). I co ??? po jakims czasie spod ocieplenia wylazl wspanialy grzyb można i grzybobranie robic. NIe polecam zatem docieplen od srodka.   :big grin:   :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## sebo8877

> Kiedyś myslalem ze izolacja od srodka to ciekawy pomysl (mieszkałem w kamienicy i niestety współlokatorzy nie chcieli ocieplac scian). 
> Moj tato postanowil wykonac ocieplenie scian oraz sufitu od srodka (nad nami strych wielki jak ...). I co ??? po jakims czasie spod ocieplenia wylazl wspanialy grzyb można i grzybobranie robic. NIe polecam zatem docieplen od srodka.


I to jest analogia własnie do swetra nikt swetra "nie ubiera od środka - czyli go zjada  :smile: " każdy z nas swetr ubier na siebie - W tej analogii swetr = ocieplenie

Sebo8877

----------


## Seluch

:big grin:   tak jak mowisz   :big grin:

----------


## zonkollo

A gdy chcialbym ocieplić jedno pomieszczenie nie przylegajace z zadnej strony do gruntu (dom blizniak) i je ogrzewac. Jak wtedy wyglada sprawa?

----------

